# Was GENAU ist RCP?



## frager (14. Dez 2006)

hallo, was genau ist eigentlich nun das eclipse rcp? was genau macht man damit und was waere ein gegenstueck? ich kapier den unterschied zwischen zb SWT und RCP nicht? kann das jemand mal relativ einfach erklaeren? ich meine eclipse als ide ist doch sicher das eine und swt und rcp da sandre?

vielen dank  :roll:


----------



## frager (14. Dez 2006)

ist das zb. mit der netbeans platform zu vergleichen? sehen denn dann alle anwendungen vom aufbau her so aus, wie die netbeans ide? auf der seite der netbeans platform ists auf jeden fall so.

 ???:L 

na ja, bin fuer aufklaerung was das betrifft dankbar


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2006)

Die Eclipse Java IDE ist ein vorinstalliertes PlugIn für Das Eclipse *Framework*.
RCP Eclipse ist die minimale PlugIn-Konfiguration, also das reine Framework.
Diese wird dann mit eigenen PlugIns erweitert um eine neue Applikation zu schaffen (siehe zB Azareus).
Swing und SWT sind etwas ganz anderes, das sind grafische Toolkits.


----------



## SnooP (14. Dez 2006)

Innerhalb von RCP Eclipse wird natürlich SWT benutzt, um Fensterchen und Buttons zu malen... - das heißt aber nicht, dass das irgendwie nen Gegenteil oder das gleiche ist. Wenn man sich mit Eclipse RCP auseinandersetzt, wird man sich sicherlich irgendwie auch mal mit SWT auseinandersetzen (wollen/müssen).

Swing hingegen ist das "herkömmlich" gebrauchte Toolkit zum Malen von Fensterchen und Buttons in ganz stinke-normalen Java-Awendungen... und wird's auch in Zukunft weiterhin sein... SWT macht also dasselbe in grün - sieht alles etwas anders aus, manches ist evtl. auch schneller - manches ist auch wieder schlechter gelöst als bei swing...

Mit Eclipse-RCP kann man also eine Anwendung erstellen, die so aussieht wie eclipse und alle dessen Möglichkeiten nutzt (nutzen kann) - aber halt selbst geschriebene Dinge darstellt...


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Eclipse-RCP kann man also eine Anwendung erstellen, die so aussieht wie eclipse und alle dessen Möglichkeiten nutzt (nutzen kann) - aber halt selbst geschriebene Dinge darstellt...


Und eben Anwendungen die komplett verschieden aussehen...


----------



## Roar (14. Dez 2006)

azureus baut nich auf eclipse auf :bae:


----------



## EOB (14. Dez 2006)

wie programmiere ich denn dann aber nun mit rcp? schreib ich dann normalen java code mit swt, oder geht auch rcp mit swing und awt? ich kapiers immer noch nicht  :shock:   .

danke


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2006)

Stimmt, du hast recht. Azureus benutzt nur SWT. Ich hab's auch ehrlich gesagt noch nie benutzt, meine das aber irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben. Naja... typisch Internet eben  :roll:


----------



## Roar (14. Dez 2006)

warum denken alle dass rcp irgendwas mit swt oder swing zu tun hat ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie programmiere ich denn dann aber nun mit rcp? schreib ich dann normalen java code mit swt, oder geht auch rcp mit swing und awt? ich kapiers immer noch nicht  :shock:   .
> 
> danke


Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen das RCP ein Framework ist. 
Ein leichtgewichtiges Eclipse in das du eigene PlugIns integrierst.


----------



## EOB (14. Dez 2006)

aha..und diese plugins schreibe ich wie? und sieht dann der aufbau des programms so aus, wie eclipse, oder kann ich das auch veraendern?

gruesse


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2006)

Wie bereits geschrieben kannst du RCP soweit anpassen wie du möchtest.
Eclipse Plugins schreibt man übrigens überraschenderweise in Eclipse  :shock:


----------



## Roar (14. Dez 2006)

muss man aber nich wenn einem langweilig ist :bae:


----------



## Guest (15. Dez 2006)

Wenn du damit anfangen willst, empfhel ich dir zum einstieg mal die Seite hier:

eclipse RCP tutorial




Oder noch besser lies die folgendes Buch mal durch:


Eclipse- Building Commercial Quality Plug-Ins
Eric Clayberg; Dan Rubel
Addision Wesley, ISBN 0-321-22847-2


----------

